# Grand Canyon Vacation



## florotory (Nov 1, 2017)

1


 2

 3

 4


----------



## florotory (Nov 1, 2017)

5


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 1, 2017)

Very nice images.  My recollection is that the colours were a bit brighter, but maybe we were there at different times.  You might consider numbering your images when you post more than one or two.  This makes it a lot easier for a reviewer to refer to an image rather than having to flip back and forth to make sure they are referring to the correct image in their comments.

WesternGuy


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2017)

It's hard to get a bad view out there, isn't it?        I like your compositions.    

I agree that these look a tad washed out - the hard blue sky against the vivid red rock is legendary.   But it's also harsh lighting conditions for photography.   I think the second image is my favorite of the series here - the purple-blue of the crevice adds depth and shows off the enormity of the area.    Nice one!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2017)

I agree great composition but washed out due to the harsh light.  Not anything that can't be fixed with a little post processing.  I hope you don't mind but since it says Photos OK to Edit I thought I'd give it a go just to see what could be done with the jpeg.  We can't always control the time of day when we get to photograph things, especially when on a vacation!  Anyway - just was curious if it could be perked up a bit - I will delete if you want me to just let me know.  I may have taken it a bit too far...


----------



## florotory (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. I am still learning Lightroom so my processing is still very weak. I would've responded quicker but work, changing over phones so I haven't had a chance to download the TPF App yet. 

SquarePeg I have a question for you. I agree the colors are a little Dull but, on yours it looks a little distorted on the clarity (maybe its just me). Anyway to fix that? Ill take all the pointers I can Get 

I am trying to find one to get an enlargement done on but trying to get a good edit on it first.


----------



## florotory (Nov 5, 2017)

1

 2


I gave it another shot on the editing. Maybe a little too yellow?? Gave it more color to make the Canyon Stand out rather than the sky. I also pulled a little yellow out and re uploaded it.


----------



## florotory (Nov 5, 2017)

Another one my friend took of me and my Wife). I couldn't get my tie to not look blown out in Processing.


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2017)

I used Photoshop ACR (Ps Camera Raw/Lr Develop module).
Using the _Basic_ panel I added +40 of Clarity (mid-tone contrast), +60 of Vibrance, and +20 of Saturation.
_Tone Curve_ panel - Highlights +13, Lights -8, Darks +29, Shadows +33.
_Sharpening_ panel - Amount +35, Radius 1.0, Detail 25, Masking 0 (none).
Gradient tool with the exposure set to -0.75:
I drew a gradient down from the top of the frame to the middle of the frame. I then selected the New gradient radio button and drew up from the bottom of the frame about 1/4 to 1/3 of the way up the frame.
I then opened the image in Ps CC 2018, cropped some off the top of the frame to give the image a more panoramic feel, and added a thin black border to the image.

Since it was a JPEG file there is some banding/posterization in the sky due to the limited JPEG bit depth of only 8 bits.
Landscape images are best shot as 12-bit or 14-bit Raw files so each image has way more editing headroom.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been here twice! (west and south side) nae bad for a Scot.  Maybe one day I'll make it a hat rick of visits. I like KmH's edit as he's brought out all the different colours of the rock without over saturating it (on my HP LP2475w monitor).

I really like the portrait shot form your first set.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 7, 2017)

Beautiful scenery; beautiful wife.  Congrats.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Nov 7, 2017)

My favorite is #2. So, did you get married at Grand Canyon or just drove out from South Carolina for the honeymoon and photo opp?


----------



## florotory (Nov 13, 2017)

fishing4sanity said:


> My favorite is #2. So, did you get married at Grand Canyon or just drove out from South Carolina for the honeymoon and photo opp?



We got married there at Lipan Point. Spent the week at the Canyon, Zion NP, meteor Crater, Sunset Crater, Petrified forest and a few other spots.  


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## florotory (Nov 13, 2017)

KmH said:


> I used Photoshop ACR (Ps Camera Raw/Lr Develop module).
> Using the _Basic_ panel I added +40 of Clarity (mid-tone contrast), +60 of Vibrance, and +20 of Saturation.
> _Tone Curve_ panel - Highlights +13, Lights -8, Darks +29, Shadows +33.
> _Sharpening_ panel - Amount +35, Radius 1.0, Detail 25, Masking 0 (none).
> ...



Thanks.  I have the Raw file but it wouldn’t let me upload it due to the file size. 


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

florotory said:


> fishing4sanity said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is #2. So, did you get married at Grand Canyon or just drove out from South Carolina for the honeymoon and photo opp?
> ...



Though we didn't get married in the parks.  We did something similar after the wedding.  Tetons, Yellowstone, Glacier, Waterton, Little Big Horn, Wind Cave, Rushmore, Devils Tower, Badlands, and Mackinac Island.  Spent 6 weeks on the road.

There was a wedding at the rustic church in Teton NP.  But the brides attire ruined what would have been idelic settings to take pictures.  They obviously had some money as they bussed everyone into the park.  Lets just say her wedding dress though white and fancy was more of a Fredricks of Hollywood design than say a traditional wedding dress.  He ample top was barely contained.  My wife said if we were to ever renew our vows it would be at that little rustic church in Tetons!

Sounds like you had a very good time.  And congradulations.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2017)

florotory said:


> Thanks.  I have the Raw file but it wouldn’t let me upload it due to the file size.


Actually - Raw files can't be displayed online for a variety of reasons, but mainly because of their bit depth.


----------



## florotory (Nov 16, 2017)

KmH said:


> I used Photoshop ACR (Ps Camera Raw/Lr Develop module).
> Using the _Basic_ panel I added +40 of Clarity (mid-tone contrast), +60 of Vibrance, and +20 of Saturation.
> _Tone Curve_ panel - Highlights +13, Lights -8, Darks +29, Shadows +33.
> _Sharpening_ panel - Amount +35, Radius 1.0, Detail 25, Masking 0 (none).
> ...


If I send you the RAW file would you mind editing it? The reason is I want to compare what I have vs what you did to see how they differ and what each of your changes did. Hope that makes sense. Im trying in my spare time to learn Lightroom and so far have done ok I think but still have a long way to go. I would like to get one of my images blown up into a nice frames picture on the wall. My goal is to have the walls in my house have pics that I have taken and not bought from a store. Thank you 

On a side note I will not use your work to get the enlargements done for my wall. I am simply using it to learn for future use. Thank you


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you have Photoshop too, hopefully as part of Adobe's Photography subscription?

You will learn boatloads more by investing in your image editing education:
The Digital Negative: Raw Image Processing in Lightroom, Camera Raw, and Photoshop (2nd Edition)
The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing
Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition)
The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC / Lightroom 6 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers
Lightroom Transformations: Realizing your vision with Adobe Lightroom plus Photoshop

I also recommend www.tv.adobe.com


----------



## florotory (Nov 17, 2017)

KmH said:


> Do you have Photoshop too, hopefully as part of Adobe's Photography subscription?
> 
> You will learn boatloads more by investing in your image editing education:
> The Digital Negative: Raw Image Processing in Lightroom, Camera Raw, and Photoshop (2nd Edition)
> ...


I do! Ill check out the link you sent. One of the biggest challenges I've been having is exporting. Trying to get the image to export to the right size an all that stuff. Ive watched numerous videos on it but seems like it is going to be my nemesis in Lightroom. 

I have also heard that looking at the image in PS after its been edited will give me an actual new of what the photo will look like once processed. Lightroom is not the best place to view the final edit. Is that correct? Thank you again for all the help/


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't use Lightroom much, for a variety of reasons.
But scroll down at this link to *Soft-proof images*:
Develop module options in Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC


----------

